# Sourcing indicator lens unit



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Can't find a suitable place to post this, I hopehere is OK. 
Anyway, The rear indicator lens is broken on my camper, I'm pulling my hair out as I cannot find a supplier to provide a replacement.
Anyone??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Post a picture, it might be common to a few different vans.

Kev.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry looby but ODB doesn't sell those type of spares, your best bet imho is to find your local Fiat dealer and buy from them as the same part from a motorhome dealer may come out more expensive


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Looby

I've moved you to parts & accessories.

It might be better in the Fiat (or even Peugeot / Mercedes?) sections depending on what your base veihicle is. 


Or even specifically Euramobil if it's an A class van with special indicators (ie not related to the base vehicle).

Can you give us some more information? :wink: :?:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Try Here there are many light lens etc,

http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/D-accessories/D4-electrical/D4W-vehicle_lights/


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Try Here there are many light lens etc,
> 
> http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/D-accessories/D4-electrical/D4W-vehicle_lights/


Thats a brilliant site. Always wondered where I would get some rear lights for my van if I damaged them. If you saw my bumper after our trip round europe last year you would know what I mean.

Derek


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is a great place, They are at Lindau, They speak excellent English, If ever you are close it is well worth a visit as they have a great showroom.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

There's a good chance it will be a 'hella' unit - www.hella.co.uk. Take a picture of it, try and find some serial numbers and email it all to their customer services.

If it's theirs, they will own up and put you in touch with a local distributor or retailer.

Or pm me if ur stuck

David

ps just found the helpful lady's email - [email protected]


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, here's a pic,


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As they are manufactured by Siem there is also probably a part No on the lens, You could search for that, There are Many Siem lenses but if you search for the part No it will be easier.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Funny, I did the same to my euramobil back bumper!

Looks like a fairly standard part to me - try a truck/van/bus type commercial motor factors. 

David

ps, I know it's not funny what you did to the bumper/light, it's funny that I did the same. if you know what I mean. Well I know what I mean.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

b16duv said:


> Funny, I did the same to my euramobil back bumper!
> 
> Looks like a fairly standard part to me - try a truck/van/bus type commercial motor factors.
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhhhh that answers everything then, It must be a fault with Euramobil

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> As they are manufactured by Siem there is also probably a part No on the lens, You could search for that, There are Many Siem lenses but if you search for the part No it will be easier.


Have googled Siem without any results, are they an established manufacturer?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi yes, If you Google "Siem Lamp Lens" you will get some up as they make a lot of lenses.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...432e51a4e/shopdata/index.shopscript?main_url=

Go here and put Siem light cluster into the product search. There are 4 different ones, I think one of them is yours.
Colin


----------

